# Would You do it?



## cedy (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey there. Would you guys take a on a set of town homes? Rock and finish, bullnose,knockdown. I'm not sure it's worth it. It pays $41,000 and is approx 2987 sheets of 4X8. The GC approached a friend, and me being a drywall company I took a look at it. I'm afraid I'll lose my shirt- maybe a job for the "low wage" crews.


----------



## krobinson (Jun 27, 2006)

Uh... gonna need a bit more info? How much detail on townhomes? Ceiling height? Window finish? Ceiling vaults, coffers or soffits? Labor only? How many units?

Up here (British Columbia, Canada) a labor only job like that in a relatively standard townhome project would fetch about $ 87,000

Kim


----------



## cedy (Sep 7, 2006)

*some detail stuff*

There is soffits, windows, vaulted ceilings, no coffers, but bullnose everything. The detail is not significant, there is no wood trim cept where wall meets floor, doors. Ceilings run from 8 to 12 feet depending where you are in unit. 6 units . I believe that material is included,which is easily over half the total amount of the bid. The bid on this is really bizarre. I was told the price and I have to bulid the bid backwards. ohh yea it's already framed in, utilities, and envelope is finished.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Hell no, that's less than 14 a sheet. Even if it WAS labor only I don't finish and texture for less than 21.


----------



## fastg60 (Feb 20, 2006)

you'd better have a crew full of "southerners" for that one!


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

cedy said:


> Hey there. Would you guys take a on a set of town homes? Rock and finish, bullnose,knockdown. I'm not sure it's worth it. It pays $41,000 and is approx 2987 sheets of 4X8. The GC approached a friend, and me being a drywall company I took a look at it. I'm afraid I'll lose my shirt- maybe a job for the "low wage" crews.


You answered your own question...unless you have a "low wage" crew.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

That is low, even in a low market like I am...and of course, it is labor only numbers...


----------



## CapeTaper (Mar 15, 2006)

Plain and simple, that's too cheap, unless going rates in the Denver area are that much lower than the east coast. Rates are down a little all over, but sheesh. Sounds like a contractor with an eye on the economic news trying to score a real cheap deal. Its never a good thing when you are told what your bid amount is! Unless desperate, I'd pass.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Wouldn't touch it. What he's offering is insulting if he wants a proper job done...


----------



## dumplin1078 (Feb 14, 2006)

cedy said:


> Hey there. Would you guys take a on a set of town homes? Rock and finish, bullnose,knockdown. I'm not sure it's worth it. It pays $41,000 and is approx 2987 sheets of 4X8. The GC approached a friend, and me being a drywall company I took a look at it. I'm afraid I'll lose my shirt- maybe a job for the "low wage" crews.


Maybe I missed something, but by my calculations that's about $4.29/ft. 2987 sheets of 4x8= 95584 sq/ftx $4.29=$410055.36. Where I am at you can't get more than $.52/ sq/ft hang and finish and that's cut up with 12' ceilings. If you guys are really getting that much I think I will go shoot myself. :wallbash:  Oh yeah that's labor and materials except rock.


----------



## dumplin1078 (Feb 14, 2006)

fastg60 said:


> you'd better have a crew full of "southerners" for that one!


I don't know what that is supposed to mean but like Skynnard said," A southern man don't need you around anyhow!":boxing: :2guns:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

The rock "may" be included?! Where is the shooting myself in the head smiley when you need it...


----------



## sgrprince (Aug 4, 2006)

dumplin1078 said:


> Maybe I missed something, but by my calculations that's about $4.29/ft. 2987 sheets of 4x8= 95584 sq/ftx $4.29=$410055.36. Where I am at you can't get more than $.52/ sq/ft hang and finish and that's cut up with 12' ceilings. If you guys are really getting that much I think I will go shoot myself. :wallbash:  Oh yeah that's labor and materials except rock.



You actually did miss something, your decimal place is off. It's $.429 per square foot.


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

dumplin1078 said:


> Maybe I missed something, but by my calculations that's about $4.29/ft. 2987 sheets of 4x8= 95584 sq/ftx $4.29=$*410055*.36. Where I am at you can't get more than $.52/ sq/ft hang and finish and that's cut up with 12' ceilings. If you guys are really getting that much I think I will go shoot myself. :wallbash:  Oh yeah that's labor and materials except rock.



dumplin.... I think you're off by a digit here!

It comes out to less than 43 cents/ sq.ft. on my calculator.:whistling


----------



## cedy (Sep 7, 2006)

I think he meant a little farther south- If you get my drift.

Thanks everyone for confirming what I was thinking, I will surely skip this one.


----------



## dumplin1078 (Feb 14, 2006)

sgrprince said:


> You actually did miss something, your decimal place is off. It's $.429 per square foot.


Oops:blink: Your honor could I strike my previous statement from the record? :whistling I would like to agree with everyone else that this price is too low. Thank you and good night. :laughing:


----------



## krobinson (Jun 27, 2006)

dumplin1078 said:


> like Skynnard said," A southern man don't need you around anyhow!":boxing: :2guns:


How appropriate that a "Southern" man doesn't know how to spell Skynyrd :confused1: JK


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

krobinson said:


> How appropriate that a "Southern" man doesn't know how to spell Skynyrd :confused1: JK


No one does, thats the beauty of the name.:w00t:


----------



## dumplin1078 (Feb 14, 2006)

krobinson said:


> How appropriate that a "Southern" man doesn't know how to spell Skynyrd :confused1: JK


I didn't sey I culd spel. I just said We don't nead him aroond.:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Since You folks are on the subject of _Skynyrd_, one of my all time favorite bands. Do you know where the name *"Lynyrd Skynyrd"* came from? and why it is spelled the way it is?

As far as southern price to hang and finish goes, I get about $1.50 sf labor, here in Murphy, NC on my remodeling jobs, usually 40 sheets or less though.


----------

